# Fox in the chicken coop...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

At 8:30AM Sat morning a manged out fox showed up in the yard and tried to nab a chicken. Before I could get out with a rifle, the guineas ran him out of the yard & into the trees.

At 10:00AM the guineas began going nuts and when we looked out the window, he was back and grabbed a big Cornish Rock on the backside of one of our coops. He totally ignored me as I ran up with my 17HMR. I couldn't get around the coop for a clear shot due to the brush, so tried a shot through the open door and a layer of chicken wire at about 30 feet.

Don't know if I got him or just sprayed him with bullet fragments but he dropped the chicken and rocketed into the brush. Haven't seen him since.

the chicken was so badly mauled that we had to kill it, and I didn't think it was a good idea to butcher & eat it, given how lousy that fox looked.

Don't know it it was him or the ***** (caught two & missed a third in the yard with the 17 in the last couple days), but lost three ducks and two chickens in the prior couple days.

First time in 11 years I've had a fox come into the yard in broad daylight, let alone twice in the same day to grab chickens...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And here I thought this was gonna be like one of Aesops Fables. :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> And here I thought this was gonna be like one of Aesops Fables. :lol:


Yep, and the moral of the story is, "critters, don't screw with NDT's poultry"!... :sniper:

Actually, I think it's critters don't screw with NDT's guinea hens. I've seen those things put the run on skunks & cats before and now fox. They line up like a squad of little riot control officers and will push a varmint 100 yards or better...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I got a mink for a landowner that was terrorizing his coop. Unfortunately he was eating the last chicken when I got him. I hope you got him NDT. That's got to be an absolute headache trying to keep your birds safe.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I think I got the scabby so & so. There's a gawd awfully dead thing smell coming from back in the trees and when I checked the chicken wire last night I didn't see any sign the bullet cut it or was deflected...

Earlier this year we lost 18 chickens, pheasants, and chukar to a weasel before he got careless and went after them before it got dark. Too bad for him the snow was melted but he was still white as he made an easy target for the 17 when he came out of the coop and paused for a moment. Darn near cut him in two.

Hard to believe a varmint that small can cause so much destruction. He would kill several at a time and not eat a bite....


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I almost cut that mink in half too. I shot him at 10 feet with my 22-250AI. It's too bad, he was a nice male. I would have thought about a full body mount.


----------

